# Hopalong Cassidy Bike On CL



## island schwinn

just listed on sf bay area cl.no price in ad:eek:


----------



## rustyspoke66

They must have put a new chain on it because it's not painted white. Ha, Ha!


----------



## slick

I just talked to the guy and he wants 2k for it! Good ole American Restoration said it's worth 6k restored so hebased his price on that. He said it has a couple broken spokes and it's missing the cap guns and tires. I was thinking more in the $800 range??


----------



## PCHiggin

Is it a 26"er? I think those didn't have cap guns,just curious. I love that bike,too expensive for me but having all the o/g decals and parts is pretty cool.

Pat


----------



## slick

How many sizes did they make? 24 and 26? Did they make a 20" also??? I don't have a clue about these theme bikes like the Donald Duck bike also. Too rare for me and have never seen one in person(unfortunately). It looks like it has the holsters from the picture though? I might shoot him an offer. You never know?


----------



## corporateds

american restoration is way out of the price range, Evolution of the bicycle catalog prices this bike at $2700 and with the bicycle market being down maybe even $2000 tops. Thanks to shows like his ita making it a little harder to get a good deal on old bikes here in Cali!!


----------



## zedsn

They made, 20", 24", 26" in both boys and girls.


----------



## rustyspoke66

I think American Restorations is giving high value's to make people feel better about spending the money on a not perfect restoration at a perfect restoration price. That hoppy bike was not a correct bicycle restoration.


----------



## James Sieler

*It sure wasn't*

Thats why I took it apart and decided to do it right.I'm not going to get my money back but that was my Dads bike and I want it done right.I got a new springer fork and original pedals.I bought a seat that goes to a girls 26"that will have to do until I can get the right seat.


----------



## island schwinn

did you actually have to pay for the work?i'm thinking they did it for free or cheap for letting them feature it on the show.the work i've seen on there is always rushed and substandard.your bike came out nice,but i think it can be detailed relatively cheap.this is the place to try and find correct parts.or maybe you'll come across a cheap parts bike.either way,welcome to the cabe.


----------



## PCHiggin

James Sieler said:


> Thats why I took it apart and decided to do it right.I'm not going to get my money back but that was my Dads bike and I want it done right.I got a new springer fork and original pedals.I bought a seat that goes to a girls 26"that will have to do until I can get the right seat.




That bike is awesome! So,he forgot to put the brake band on before shooting,BiG Deal! I'd love to have it,especially with those nos parts from  Chewy. You must be proud to have something special from your dad.

Pat


----------



## James Sieler

I actually had to pay they did nothing for free or cheap.After they filmed the part where I dropped off the bike I went to have breakfast at a small casino close by.After breakfast I walked up to the crap table bought in for $100.00 and shot the dice for almost an hour and cashed out $2,750.00. That pretty much covered what I spent on the bike and it sure was fun.


----------

